# Alternative to aluminum foil tent for a turkey



## SomethingAnonymous (Feb 13, 2010)

I do not want to use aluminum foil for obvious reasons.. and I can see how to go without it except in one case. What else could you do as an alternate to an aluminum foil tent for a turkey? Also, do those of you who cook turkeys- do you have glass or stoneware big enough for that? Like for a big turkey, 10-20 lbs.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Are you talking about during cooking or after?

I take it your roaster pan doesnt have a lid?

I follow the instructions here, which doesnt have you covering the turkey. And it turns out beaytifully. http://www.howtocookathanksgivingturkey.com/


----------



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

Once when I was young my mom ran out of aluminum foil and my grandmother cut a brown paper bag flat and used that. She said it is what they did when she was young. I have no memory of how well it worked, I just remember them doing it.

I have a big metal roasting pan and no lid.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

During cooking you can use cheesecloth.

After cooking - assuming you mean to keep warm? I would just use a clean kitchen towel. You could put a layer of parchment paper then a towel.


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

My family uses aluminum foil to tent the turkey-- this makes it self basting. We never baste at all and the turkey turns out moist and delish. This is the only time I use aluminum foil too. I was trying to figure out if I got a HUGE roasting pan with a lid if we could eliminate the aluminum foil. We don't just make a tent over it, make this whole house thing that goes under the turkey too so the water can't escape and will drip back down on the turkey.

The only large roasting pans I can find are granite, and I can't find any safety info on granite covered pans. I use stainless otherwise and iron skillets.


----------



## talia rose (Sep 9, 2004)

I use a stainless steel roasting pan with a lid...


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I've roasted turkeys uncovered with success, done in the recommended time and taste and texture was great.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JamieCatheryn*
> 
> I've roasted turkeys uncovered with success, done in the recommended time and taste and texture was great.


Same here. I like to do the spatchcocking technique and leave the bird uncovered for a crispy skin.


----------

